# [Beijing, China] Looking for an English game or group to join.



## Sully (Mar 7, 2009)

Just started working in Beijing last year.  I haven't had a game in 9 months since I started my travels around the world.  I am eager to get back into it.  

I am pretty easy.  Almost any system will do and just about any type of game.  If I am running then it will have to be you will loan me the books for.  All mine were stolen recently.  I have been RPGing for about 16 years and have played D&D, Palladium (all), GURPS, WW Vampire and Ware Wolf, Toons, Champions, Marvel, and BESM.

I am kind of close to WuDaoKou.  No work on Sunday or Monday.  Done with work by 1830 at the latest and do not start until 1530, though I do study on weekends at an ungodly hour in the mornings (0800).

Message me here or through pm.  I will send you email or phone number as soon as I get your reply.  (I apologize if this takes 6 months....)

Sully


----------



## neoguido (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Sully,

I just sent you a PM.  Hope to hear from you.


----------

